# General Topics > Food, Feeders, Live, Frozen, Culturing, etc >  cricket breeding

## jpenn

im new to this raising crickets, after they hatch do i need to remove them from the dirt at the bottom of the container and put them into a new container, or can i just finish raising them in the same dirt.

----------


## Wendy

Hi, Ive been breeding crickets for a while now and I usually just put the small laying box into a larger container to let them come out on their own. The most important thing though, is to keep the soil moist as they will die if it dries out.

----------

